# Friend for a male better?



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have two males at the moment. Both are in 5.5g tanks with filters and aquatic bamboo and some other plant I can't remember the name of. Lots of cloth and plastic plants for hiding. 
Would be getting either of them a fish to 'keep company' be a good idea or not? If so, what? Something preferably low maintenance. 

I've tried snails before, hate them. They're messy and gross. Had a cory cat back when I had a sorority but I thought he was getting too big and his wafers made a mess then the girls would eat them.
Any ideas?:dunno:


----------



## celtickitty (Sep 16, 2012)

well I have a very cheap fish from walmarts in my tank. its a long spotted bottom feeder fish that looks a fish you find in the creek. he is to fast for the betta to catch, he keeps my tank clean and he as a crush on my female betta. he is all ways with her


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

shrimps? but some bettas eat them :lol:


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

celtickitty said:


> well I have a very cheap fish from walmarts in my tank. its a long spotted bottom feeder fish that looks a fish you find in the creek. he is to fast for the betta to catch, he keeps my tank clean and he as a crush on my female betta. he is all ways with her


Is it a ****** loach? I'm curious about your description of that "long spotted bottom feeder." lol.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

What about ghost shrimp? They're low maintenance & cheaper. :O


----------



## celtickitty (Sep 16, 2012)

mkayum said:


> Is it a ****** loach? I'm curious about your description of that "long spotted bottom feeder." lol.


I dont think it is I paid 20 cents for it, I'll be posting a pic of him, he is gold in color with black spots


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

celtickitty said:


> I dont think it is I paid 20 cents for it, I'll be posting a pic of him, he is gold in color with black spots


Interesting...

Wow that's a really cheap fish... yes post a pic of that mystery fish please !


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

in a 5.5, you can't really add much of anything. a snail, maybe some shrimp, but they might become food for your bettas. they're honestly perfectly fine alone. don't get lonely, and are happier alone.

in a 10 gallon, you can have a small school of cory catfish(they NEED schools), or a small school of neons(same as the cories). maybe 5-6 cories, or 5-6 neons. not both. no less than a school of 5.


----------



## celtickitty (Sep 16, 2012)

mkayum said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Wow that's a really cheap fish... yes post a pic of that mystery fish please !


I did he is in my pics


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

That is a cool looking fish!!!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah i would add a nerite snail or something, not another fish. You really don't have the room for another fish in the 5.5


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I guess I'm just going to stay away from adding anything in their tanks :BIGtongue: Last time I had snails (was taking care of my teacher's fish/plants) the tank got like infested!!! And they poop like crazy, it was disgusting!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Nerite snails are awesome. They don't reproduce in fresh water, and they're the BEST algae eaters, and have a very small bioload


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

celtickitty said:


> I did he is in my pics


 
If you searched "Dwarf Botia" in google pics. Does that look like him?


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll have to try to find those snails!!!


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

celtickitty said:


> I did he is in my pics


I think that's a baby chinese algae sucker, it gets up to a foot. BUT I may be mistaken.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

djembekah said:


> Nerite snails are awesome. They don't reproduce in fresh water, and they're the BEST algae eaters, and have a very small bioload


If they have very small bioload .. is it possible for a nerite to live in a heated and filtered, and planted 1.5 gallon tank?


----------



## celtickitty (Sep 16, 2012)

mkayum said:


> I think that's a baby chinese algae sucker, it gets up to a foot. BUT I may be mistaken.


Wow a foot, wonder why he was so cheap


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Chinese algae eaters have also been known to eat the slime coat off smaller fish when they get bigger


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Pitluvs said:


> Chinese algae eaters have also been known to eat the slime coat off smaller fish when they get bigger


I had two of them and they grew up to 4 or 5 inches and both ganged on my poor 4 years old female fathead minnow and a three years old red rosy minnow too. But the oldest minnow got it worser.It still have the damaged scales but she's a tough old fish.. I decided to give the two CAEs to local pet store. They said these fish will be used for display only. Whew!


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

celtickitty said:


> Wow a foot, wonder why he was so cheap


I paid 2$ for TWO CAEs. lol. I thought they look like dwarf algae sucker...especially their size.


----------



## celtickitty (Sep 16, 2012)

mkayum said:


> I had two of them and they grew up to 4 or 5 inches and both ganged on my poor 4 years old female fathead minnow and a three years old red rosy minnow too. But the oldest minnow got it worser.It still have the damaged scales but she's a tough old fish.. I decided to give the two CAEs to local pet store. They said these fish will be used for display only. Whew!


wow, really how long before I end up donating him


----------

